# Game Thread ~ Toronto @ Denver (10/26/2004)(NBA TV 9pm est)



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

<CENTER><FONT FACE="arial black, arial" SIZE="4"><B><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/nuggets/images/nuggets_logo.gif" ALIGN="center">Denver Nuggets Vs The Toronto Raptors <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" ALIGN="center"><hr>

<center>Denver Nuggets Starting Line Up





































<hr>

Toronto Raptors Starting Line up




































</center>

<hr>



</center></Font>

First Game on live TV!! YES!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

That's not the Chicago Bulls' starting lineup.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Chicago Bulls?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

oops lol fixed.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

HeHeHe.. I Didnt Even Notice It.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

is this game gonna be on raps tv too? cause i got nba tv and im sure im getting the game.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> is this game gonna be on raps tv too? cause i got nba tv and im sure im getting the game.


You got the illegal American NBA TV?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> You got the illegal American NBA TV?


 

what would make it ilegal


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The CRTC's rules are that you should only have a Canadian provider with Canadian channels and content.  

So having NBA TV - which isn't available in Canada, means that he'd have to get DirecTV or Dish Network - which is American --- making it illegal.

Whoa too much typing.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Raps TV is part of NBA TV. The Denver game is being carried by NBA TV and the Raps are picking it up from them on RapsTV.

We get a lot of the NBA TV content on the Raps channel like the Insiders and the Fantasy Ball show and all the daily highlight packages.

Not to be confused with the NBA package which offers all the NBA games on like 12 different channels. I don't think Rogers or Bell carries that.

US satellite systems are about as illegal as MP3's. Pretty much everyone either has them or knows someone with them. Including policemen, judges, politicians, and their friends and families. The CRTC trying to control what info we can get through our TV's is the ultimate in 'thought policing'. 

There is hardly any Canadian content on the Canadian networks anyway. Its all BS.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

lol guy, I wish I can have the Raps TV here in HK. I missed the channel alot.

I was one of the orginal rich guys to have the raps TV channel Before PC Pentium II came out...

lol, my family does have a Mercedes Benz here in Hong Kong, rich A$$?

F U ALL!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> The CRTC's rules are that you should only have a Canadian provider with Canadian channels and content.
> ...


You guys are refering to the NBA League Pass, which by the way is absolutely fantastic, my buddy has "illegal" satelite.

Dude you gotta get a better picture of Loren Woods, that one is weak - in wife-beater?


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Thas The Only One They Have In NBA Players Section, But He Cudve Got A Better One Off Yahoo Sports! Or Somethin..

I Dunno Why NBA TV, ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, NBA League Pass Those That Come With Statelite Are Illegal.. Thas Dumb!

I Had That One, But I Had To Get A New Card Like Every Week, Cuz It Kept Gettin Burned.. So I'm Just Like It Forget It & I Setup The Rogers Digital Cable One..


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> You guys are refering to the NBA League Pass, which by the way is absolutely fantastic, my buddy has "illegal" satelite.
> ...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> <CENTER><FONT FACE="arial black, arial" SIZE="4"><B><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/nuggets/images/nuggets_logo.gif" ALIGN="center">Denver Nuggets Vs The Toronto Raptors <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" ALIGN="center"><hr>
> 
> <center>Denver Nuggets Starting Line Up
> ...


I predict a big game by Nene because easy he's stronger than any raptors player


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Game Thread ~ Toronto @ Denver (10/26/2004)(NBA TV 9pm est)*



> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> I predict a big game by Nene because easy he's stronger than any raptors player


Except Araujo.

I wonder if those two know each other? Maybe they are friends.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

ya you can only get league pass on illegal sattelite. that's the only reason i picked up a dish network satellite


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Game Thread ~ Toronto @ Denver (10/26/2004)(NBA TV 9pm est)*



> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Except Araujo.
> ...


Good Q. 

Can you imagine Nene Araujo Froncourt ? Could be one of the strongest Froncourts in the L. there just one thing Better Bosh


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> ya you can only get league pass on illegal sattelite. that's the only reason i picked up a dish network satellite


See that's cool. Now can you see all Raptor games? How much are the costs of picking one of these units up?


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

Carter will be sitting out tonight becasue he is in south carolina dealing wqith legal problems involving his former agent....this is bull **** the first live game and Carter is sitting out... im pissed


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

me2

i wanted to see #15 vs #15



o well...now itll be. #4 vs #3 (draft picks ofcourse)



who will mitchell start for carter?
i predict murray


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

the scrore is now saying that the legal precedings have been postponed until wednsday..so maybe vince will be playing tonight


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm actually more intrigued at the Martin v.s. Bosh match-up. Since Bosh played C most of last yr I don't recall those 2 ever matching up head-to-head. In terms of talent I think the 2 are around the same level right now, with Martin having the edge in experience...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Did the score say anything about Vince making it for the game


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> Did the score say anything about Vince making it for the game


NBA TV Live on Raptors NBA TV is reporting that Vince won't be playing because he is in North Carolina for personal reasons.

I am wondering what these personal reasons are...


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> NBA TV Live on Raptors NBA TV is reporting that Vince won't be playing because he is in North Carolina for personal reasons.
> ...


Its because of legal issues did you not read previous posts. His former agent has filed a lawsuit.


----------



## AReallyCoolGuy (Jul 25, 2004)

PUT SOMEONE ELSE ON KMART FOR GODS SAKE


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Haha Earl Boykins is so tiny. The refs are even bigger than him. Its funny seeing him trying to get the rebound against Chris Bosh. :laugh:


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Rafer Alston With 10 Points & 1 Steal In A Quarter..
Thats How We Do Man.

Wtf Is Woods Doin? This Dude Sucks ***.. K-Mart Is Ownin' Him!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Q8i</b>!
> Rafer Alston With 10 Points & 1 Steal In A Quarter..
> Thats How We Do Man.
> 
> Wtf Is Woods Doin? This Dude Sucks ***.. K-Mart Is Ownin' Him!


What do you expect of him? We got him to fill the space under the boards and to rebound. You put Bosh on Martin, and you're gonna get the same results. Our players arn't the problem, its just that Martin is so damn athletic.


----------



## AReallyCoolGuy (Jul 25, 2004)

Bring in Pop Sew, he can guard K-mart and Nene better than marshall Bonner and Woods have.

Man can we ever shoot the ball. We need easier looks.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Batt Bonner is a great defensive rebounder. He just seems to snatch every rebound uner the bucket. The only thing that worries me is his shooting - he's in a huge slump and only shooting 20-something per cent.

39-37 Raptors at the 8:10 mark in the 2nd Quarter.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AReallyCoolGuy</b>!
> Bring in Pop Sew, he can guard K-mart and Nene better than marshall Bonner and Woods have.


You kidding, right?


----------



## cornerback (Aug 15, 2004)

Kenyon doesn't sound like he cares for Araujo

he got called for a foul on Hoffa, and before Rafael took his shots, you could distinctly hear Martin question the call to the ref sayin "after all the ---- that he's doin to me" 

lol.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you expect of him? We got him to fill the space under the boards and to rebound. You put Bosh on Martin, and you're gonna get the same results. Our players arn't the problem, its just that Martin is so damn athletic.


exactly we dont hvae any other player K-Mart is stronger than Bosh and Araujo is still a foul machine


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Batt Bonner is a great defensive rebounder. He just seems to snatch every rebound uner the bucket. The only thing that worries me is his shooting - he's in a huge slump and only shooting 20-something per cent.
> 
> 39-37 Raptors at the 8:10 mark in the 2nd Quarter.


You cant ask him for a lot more he has a great 3pt shot and decent rebounds skill but he's a young and in his first nba games


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Halftime score: Raptors 56-54 Nuggets

Scoring leaders:
— L. Murray 11 pts.
— R. Alston 10 pts.
— M. Palacio 9 pts.
— C. Bosh 8 pts.
— J. Rose 5 pts.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

halftime and the raps are up 56-54

Lamond Murray is top scorer with 11

Marshall is the best rebounder so far with 5


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> You cant ask him for a lot more he has a great 3pt shot and decent rebounds skill but he's a young and in his first nba games


Yeah... Rookies will most of the time struggle at the beginning. Araujo is on this rookie streak as well.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Milt Palacio really improved his game from last year. He looks to have improved his jump shot as well as his passing. But it just might me this game - nothing to get excited about.

Thoughts?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hopefully hoffa can stop averaging like 5 fouls a game cause that is going to be one of his biggest opsticales


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Milt Palacio really improved his game from last year. He looks to have improved his jump shot as well as his passing. But it just might me this game - nothing to get excited about.
> 
> Thoughts?


The reason Milt looks better is cause we are playing a type of game more suited to him, now that we are running he isnt the only one down the court and forcing up terrible lay-ups or making stupid passes to no one, I dont think it is anything speacial


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow Rodney White is killing us


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Milt Palacio really improved his game from last year. He looks to have improved his jump shot as well as his passing. But it just might me this game - nothing to get excited about.
> 
> Thoughts?


even with that I take Mason Jr


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Raps down 89-75 at the end of the third.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Hoffa just gave Bryon Russel a hard foul, and turned his back to Russel. Bryon then went after him, but Martin held him back. Reminds me of the incident the other night with Antonio Davis fighting it up against the other team. :laugh:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Interesting game. And by interesting I mean utterly boring and totally uninteresting, for sure.

K-Mart ate us up in the post. Not only did we let him get clean passes under the net, but we didn't even contest/foul him when he got the ball there. That's got to stop. Loren Woods should be swinging those branches around, not watching from outside the key. Loren had a woeful statline tonight, one that even Mike Curry would laugh at. 0 points, 0 shots, 0 rebounds, 0 blocks, 2 turnovers and 3 fouls in 10 minutes. Excuse me while I toss my cookies.

Milt played better tonight, by-golly. Looks like having Roger at his throat is motivating him. 6 dimes on 2 turnovers is a ratio I can live with. Still, his release on his jumper makes Marion's look like a work of art. It's one thing to have a style all your own, but when it just doesn't work--why not do it properly and see if that helps? It's like he's trying to shove it into the net. He can make freethrows, though, and he made a heap of them tonight. 

Matt Bonner's three-point stroke has yet to make an impact. Bonner's a rook so he deserves some slack, but if he wants to make the team or get any playing time he needs to hit some shots. He needs to remember that he will be competing every day for minutes once Mitchell shortens the rotation for regular season play. Unless Mitchell knows what he will get out of Bonner, he could be playing the *****-and-moan game with Jerome Moiso on the bench this year. [strike]Speaking of Jerome, he has been totally MIA this preseason. Minor strain or not, what does it take to motivate this guy?[/strike]

I take that back. Looks like his injury is legitimate.



> Raptors centre/forward Jerome Moiso tried to practice yesterday, but he wound up riding a stationary bike for most of the proceedings because of his strained left hamstring.


Bosh has developed a low post game over the summer, ladies and gentlemen. "Oh, who am I kidding--just gentlemen." He had some really nice fakes in the low post and along the baseline, as he has had over this whole preseason. He is still a slow decision-maker with the ball. I wouldn't say he is tentative, but he needs to be more authoritative when he gets the rock. This 'maybe I'll shoot, maybe I'll wait and pass' stuff has to stop. The quicker he makes up his mind, the harder it will be for the D to adjust. 18 points, 10 boards, 3 assists, and a big, big, big 10 trips to the free throw line. Yessir.

Rafer has a wonderful shot. Our team almost shot 50% from three-point land this game, aided by 4-5 from Skip. 3 assists on 3 turnovers, though? That's gotta improve. But not having Vince on the floor makes a massive difference.

I bet Moscow Dynamo is wishing they had signed Rodney White. Denver knew what they had when they kept him. 12 of 17 shooting for 25 points and 4 steals? This kid might rival Gerald Wallace for most improved scrub this year if he keeps that up.

Lamond played well. He had some nice defensive plays and shot the ball efficiently. He is more consistent than Peterson, but I question his judgement at times. He can be a selfish player. Maybe we need that, though. Somebody who will take it upon themselves to put numbers on the board. We relied too much on guys like Marshall and Rose last season to carry us when Vince wasn't playing or wasn't shooting well. If Lamond can get out there, create some offense and be a second-unit leader, his contract will suddenly seem less onerous.

Can somebody tell Araujo to stop looking for 18' jumpshots and get his *** in the key? If I was Skip and I saw Hoffa demanding the ball beyond the top of the key, I wouldn't give it to him either. You have to work your way from the inside out in this league, especially at his position. Until you can hit a 5' jumpshot, don't think about hitting a 15' one. He has so much power, and a bit of finesse in the post--don't let it go to waste!

Could've used a bit more Jalen Rose tonight.

Denver could've used a bit more Nene tonight, too.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I just can't believe how bad our D was tonight. No rotations, no help.

Mitchell must be pissed. Rose even admits after the game that he is mailing in the effort and saving it for the real games. Nice.

Woods needs to start banging a little. Any contact in the paint would help, Loren. He gets dunked on more than any 7 footer I have seen. In fact, he often moves out of the way. Only effective helping from the weakside.

Believe it or not I expect Moiso to make some nice contributions this year. He is more physical in the paint and will get PT if Woods continues to play so soft.

Marshall and Bosh at C looked just as bad as last year. Not an option.

Araujo, Murray, and Mason were the only bright spots for me.

MoP - why can't he ever show up without VC. We may as well bench him if Vince isn't playing. Disappears every time we need him to step up.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I hope this goes well to prove that the raps are nothing but a jumpshooting team and to those who are quick to label Vince as the cause for this ummm cough cough Vince wasnt on the floor last night


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't think anybody has labeled VC as the CAUSE for the Raps being a jumpshooting team.

But he could certainly be the solution. Other than perhaps Rafer he is the most capable of penetrating the lane. And he is our 'star' player so he is most likely to get the calls for obstruction if he doesn't overreact to the contact or fade away from it. Especially this year with the way refs are calling the game.

Also, if he is our leader then he needs to lead by example and motivate others to attack the paint more and not settle for J's.

I have said a million times that VC is not the reason we lose, and is not to blame for our team deficiencies. But he has the ability to make this team much better and win more games. He doesn't know how to do that, or doesn't want to work hard enough to make it happen. I don't know which.

If VC is just a scorer then he isn't reaching even half of his potential. Unless that is his full potential.

VC never loses us a game, but he doesn't lead us to wins we could have had.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Mo Peterson is worse than a shooting scrub, at least the shooting scrub shows consistency. Mo Pete? LMAO, do we pay him 5 milliom a year for playing decent defense?


----------

